# Please tell me how to call my Romanian son



## Nurian

Hello i have a Romanian adoptive son and i would like yo know how to call him , a beautiful surname like mi little boy or something beautiful.

Mulțumesc!


----------



## farscape

Hello and welcome to the WordReference Romanian forum,

It would help to give us some context for your your request: are you looking for terms of endearment or actual Romanian male surnames?


----------



## Nurian

Thank you i have already the answer for my question
Thank you!


----------



## farscape

Asked and answered... I  guess. I will close the thread then.


----------

